# Rotterdam (5)



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Several models of this passenger liner were built over the years.
This particular one was especially constructed for Madurodam, a very well known miniature city near The Hague. The model is 9.5 metres long and weighs over 1000 kilos.
It was transported on a special truck to the RDM (Rotterdam Drydock Co) and put in one of the halls where sections of the original Rotterdam (5) were built back in 1958.
The restoration of this model will take over 5 months and it is expected to be returned to Madurodam in June this year.
Photos taken February 2006 after it had just arrived.
Interesting for myself as I personally watched the launch of the Rotterdam (5) in Sept 1958 some 50 metres from this spot.

For more details on this vessel -- main page -- Holland America Line -- 

Another model of 14.5 metres was built for the "Floriade", a Flower Exhibition in Rotterdam in 1959.
I was informed this model may have moved to New York, near Hoboken (?)
Anybody knows???.....

The original "Rotterdam" is of course coming home.........
Currently in Gdansk for ongoing refurbishment and expected to become a "Museum" vessel in the centre of Rotterdam.


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Very Nice Model*

I suppose it is in 1/25 or 1/22,5 scale? 

Is it a working one? seems she was in the water, but don't know how she was operating.

I wish to have a model of her in 1/50 which is my favorite scale. 1/100 would be very big already. 

Do you know how I can get modelling plans/drawings from her?

I would be happy to buy plans from the association saving the Rotterdam. This would be my modest way to contribute.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Scale is 1:25
Google to Madurodam and you find many sites with photos about this miniature city.
The following site says it includes a whopping 58 ships.
http://www.glasssteelandstone.com/BuildingDetail/224.php

and: http://www-pnp.physics.ox.ac.uk/~miyagawa/photo/travel/madurodam/
the latter shows a lot of photos.
This is one of the best tourist attractions in Holland.

I also posted another photo on main page -- models -- koningin beatrix

Don't know how you can get a plan, I have no contacts in that field.

Found a photo in a gallery where it appears that small models were made at a school??


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Earlier this week I asked if somebody would know where a giant model of the Rotterdam was displayed, it must have been somewhere in New York at the time as the model (now claiming to be 12 metres) had been sent there in the 60's.

By sheer coincidence, the "A.D.", Rotterdam's largest newspaper, ran 3 different stories on the disappearance of those models in today's paper.

Hereby a photo as they printed it today.
There are a series of beautiful b/w pictures 

www.rotterdam010.nl


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Looking for the SS Rotterdam builder's plans*

Hello again,

I am considering building a model of the SS Rotterdam in 1/150. The length would be of about 150 cm. The SS rotterdam foundation were very welcoming and tried to look for the ship's drawings, but they could not find , except one basic elevation plan. They moreover told me the Shipyard that built the SS roterdam (the Rotterdamsche Droogdok) is not existing anymore.

Would any fellow Dutch ss Rotterdam enthusiast kindly give me advice on how to locate copies of scale plans? I am living in China and my Dutch is really really limited.

Thanking you in advance / bedankt


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

The RDM (Rotterdam Drydock Co) is still in existance but no longer built or dock ships.
All floatiung docks disappeared ages ago , but they still built some superstructures on contract.
On the old existing premises you find a number of offices, some related to shipping, others not and they just lease a room or a small building.

The model I posted earlier was refurbished in a big shed, just next door to the slipway from which the Rotterdam was launched.

Jan


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

For vchiu
Re ship plans - in the past I found the Nederlands Scheepvaartmuseum in Amsterdam to be very helpful as a source of plans for Dutch built ships. At present, however, the Museum is undergoing a major renovation which is expected to take two or three years so they may not be in a position to respond to any inquiries. 
It might also be worth contacting Holland America Line to see if they have plans or could direct you to a source. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## Gert (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello,

For all who want to built the SS Rotterdan:
Since the beginning of this year there is a cardboard model 1:250 from a Dutch publisher: Scaldis from Terneuzen.
It will cost approx € 22,50 plus postage.
For info see: www.scaldismodelclub.nl.
On the site you will find several pictures of the built model. In diffeent appearances 

Greetings and enjoy modelling,

Gert Vlaanderen


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank you*

Gert, Jan and Jim for your answers

I already wrote an email to the Nederlands Scheepvaartmuseum and will see if I get an answer.

Regarding the carton model, I considered it, but It would not be a base satisfactory enough if I want to make a high quality level. If I still can't find the plan, I guess I will ask them if they could have a copy.



BR

Valery


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Update : 

As I am living in China, I communicated the Museum my mother's Address in France. One week after, she told me she received a multi-sheet plan of a ship from the Netherlands which I assume is that of the SS Rotterdam (the only one I requested)

This is increadible! I did not pay them anything, they just asked me my address and sent me the plan without asking for any compensation! Although Amsterdam is only a few hundred miles from Greenwich, it looks like the NMM and the NSM are on different galaxies!!!
I will not praise their courteous and swift service enough. I am simply blown away! I plan to pay them a visit and give a donation as soon as I set myself back in France.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

vchui
That's exactly what they did a couple of years ago with some tanker plans that I requested. Great service, no charge. I was impressed which is why I mentioned it to you. My plans came through on photocopy paper which meant trimming and taping them together, not a problem considering they are free. I have been holding off contacting them about another ship due to the renovations but obviously the archives are still in business. 
All the best 
Jim Mac


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Jim

I plan to scan the received plans, and I will send them the high resolution file. In this case, next time they have requests, they may redirect to a download link instead of going through the hassle of making photocopies and physically sending the letter. If I had their agreement, I could even put the plan for download on my own site. We will see

Thank you very much for your piece of advice 

Best regards


----------

